# Der GAU für Nvidia.

## Klaus Meier

Mit dem Kernel 2.6.33 lassen sich nur die nvidia-drivers 195.36.03 übersetzen. Und die sind heute entfernt worden. In der package.mask steht nur lapidar: Kann deine Karte zerstören. Es funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung nicht, was mir total egal ist, weil meine keinen Lüfter hat. Aber diese Meldung ist doch bestimmt schon eine Woche alt. Jedenfalls in der Windowswelt.

Und was nun? Spiele gerade etwas mit den zen-sources rum, nachdem ich die Klemmer im KDE beseitigt habe. Und nu? Nur nichts machen, was dazu führt, dass ich die nvidia-drivers neu bauen muss. 

Stolze Leistung von Nvidia. Weil das Problem ja nun schon ein paar Tage bekannt ist und es zur Zeit keinen Treiber gibt, der mit 2.6.33 funzt. Wieder zurück zu 2.6.32? Voll genial, wenn man gerade am Kernel tunen ist.

Auch ich habe mal auf die "Kernel Taliban" geschimpft, die den closed source Treibern das Leben schwer machen.  Aber es gibt keinen anderen Weg. Entweder man liefert brauchbare Treiber (so wie Nvidia meistens, AMD eher selten) oder man sorgt dafür, dass freie Treiber entwickelt werden können. So wie bei AMD, bei Nvidia nicht.

Dieser Fehler ist bestimmt schon 10 Tage bekannt. Und was ist passiert? Nichts. Entweder 'Treiber oder Doku. Wenn beides nicht, dann Tschüss.

----------

## misterjack

netter Flame  :Razz: 

Hier die offizielle News: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/announcement.php?a=39

----------

## papahuhn

Man muss ja nicht immer den aktuellsten Kernel haben. Und wenn doch, würde ich nicht gleich NVIDIA den Rücken kehren. Der Kernel ist doch ein ganz schöner Brocken; vielleicht ist es beim 2.6.33er kompliziert, die Treiber anzupassen. Auch wenn kernel.org den stable nennt, ich würde noch mindestens den ersten Subrelease von Greg KH abwarten bevor ich den 33er einsetze.

----------

## few

Sorry aber die nvidia Treiber funktionieren doch bei fast jeder neuen Kernel Version nicht sofort. Wenn ich sowas weiß dann warte ich doch eine Weile mit dem Update. Spart dir und den Leuten die die ständigen "Warum lassen sich die nvidia Treiber nicht mit Kernel xy komplillieren?"-Fragen satt haben eine Menge Nerven. Und wenns dich zu sehr nervt, benutz halt was anderes...

----------

## misterjack

So, Kernel 2.6.33 + nVidia läuft, hab mir einfach 'n lokalen Overlay gemacht und das letzte Ebuild auf 195.36.03 kopiert. Hab das Problem auch nicht, da bei mir der Lüfter vom Mainboard versorgt wird.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Seltsame Kommentare.

Die Nvidia Treiber funktionieren bei fast keinem neuen Kernel sofort? Echt? Komisch, habe jetzt seit Jahren Nvidia Karten und es noch nie bemerkt. War ein Grund, warum ich immer Nvidia gekauft habe. Betonung auf habe. Kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus, aber das hat noch viel mehr Gründe. Also für mein Empfinden war das ausschließlich beim fglrx so.

Es ist beim 2.6.33 kompliziert, den Treiber anzupassen? Es gab doch schon einen Treiber, der mit dem Kernel lief. Kann also gar nicht so kompliziert gewesen sein. Die Anpassung an den 2.6.33 wurde nur nicht für die älteren Treiber übernommen.

Wenn die ganze Sache von Anfang an klar gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich ja auch gesagt, ok, warten, bis es so weit ist. Aber es ging ja für einige Zeit. Und habe da alles dran angepasst. Und halt keinen Bock, wieder zurück zu gehen. 

Nvidia weiß, wie man Treiber für den 2.6.33 schreibt. Nvidia weiß, wie man eine Lüftersteuerung implementiert. Und wenn da mal was schief geht, was echt passieren kann, dann muss man halt seinen Arsch bewegen. Ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, dass eine ehemalige Firma, jetzt Klitsche, die seit vielen Jahren Treiber programmiert, wo die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert, dies auf einmal sowohl für Linux und Windows nicht mehr hin bekommt. Und länger als 14 Tage braucht, um das zu beheben.

Klitsche deshalb, weil sie seit ziemlich langer Zeit nichts anderes mehr hin bekommen, als ihre Karten umzubenennen. Aus der 8800GTX wurde die 9800GTS, dann die 250 und inzwischen die  340. Also jetzt nicht die genaue Modellbezeichnung, aber so in etwa. Da gab es ein Jahr lang keine Entwicklung, da wurde nur Marketing betrieben. Aber die Treiber waren immer brauchbar.

Bis heute. Aber nach der Hardware Entwicklung haben die jetzt wohl auch die Softwareentwicklung eingestellt. Wozu auch, kostet ja nur Geld.

----------

## misterjack

Mit Verlaub, der Flame wird langsam lächerlich. Bitte auf Heise weitermachen, danke  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

warum denn ?

er fasst doch schön die Vorkommnisse in der nahen Vergangenheit treffend zusammen   :Razz: 

nvidia war immer spitze mit dem Support für neue Kernel (wenn man die Betas einbezog)

aber was bei denen jetzt abgeht ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen: kaum neue Karten, höherer Stromverbrauch im Vergleich zu AMD (eigentlich schon immer, oder ?), und jetzt muss man mit der Angst leben, dass der GPU-Lüfter nicht geht und einem der Rechner respektive der Laptop abraucht   :Laughing: 

kernel-support & Treiber-Qualität (bis vor kurzem), Marketing: Top

Hardware-Qualität, Innovation, Vorreiterrolle: Flop

 :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

Da hat nVidia einmal Treiberprobleme und schon geht dämliches Gebashe los. Nun, sie sind Hardwaretechnisch ins Hintertreffen geraten zur Zeit. Dann kauft euch was anderes und lamentiert nicht rum. Das Gebiet der GPUs und CPUs ist so komplex, dass ich über solches Gebashe nur lachen kann. Intel hat mit der Netburst-Technologie auch Mist gebaut und längere Zeit gebraucht um sich aus dem Dilemma zu befreien. Da entwickelt man nicht von heute auf morgen was neues. Neu ist das mit solchen Treiberproblemen nicht, wenn man an den e1000e-Treiber im 2.6.27-rc1 Kernel zurück denkt [1]. nVidia hat das einzig richtige gemacht und den Treiber zurückgezogen.

Die Darstellung, dass seit der 8er Serie keine Entwicklung stattgefunden hätte, ist z.B. falsch. Klar sind die 100er und 300er Serien nur Umbenennungen, werden aber lediglich für den OEM-Markt genutzt. Bei der 9er und 200er Serie gab es aber sehr wohl Entwicklung, und wenn man sich die einschlägigen Rankinglisten anschaut [2][3] sind sie nicht soweit im Hintertreffen.

Ich will hier nVidia nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber dieses zur Schau gestellte heise-Niveau, auch Getrolle genannt, nervt hier einfach nur. Das fängt schon mit der dämlichen Überschrift an. 

[1] http://blog.chip.de/chip-linux-blog/vorsicht-neuer-kernel-zerstoert-netzwerkkarten-20080923/

[2] http://www.3dchip.de/Grafikchipliste/Leistung_Graka.htm

[3] http://www.tomshardware.de/charts/gaming-grafikkarten-charts-2009-high-quality-update-3/benchmarks,70.html

----------

## Wolle

Ich habe mir nvidia-drivers-190.42-r4 für Kernel 2.6.33 gepatched: http://www.wolle-hamburg.de/Gentoo/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r4.tgz

Falls das Distfile nicht mehr greifbar ist: http://www.wolle-hamburg.de/Gentoo/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg0.run

----------

## schachti

Das ist halt ein Problem, wenn man auf Hardware setzt, deren Hersteller nur closed-source Treiber anbietet - das kann ein paar Jahre gut gehen, aber letztlich ist man der Willkür des Herstellers ausgeliefert. Aus dem Grund steckt in meinem neuen Rechner auch eine Karte von ATI - deren closed-source Treiber ist zwar auch grottig (unterstützt seit inzwischen einem halben Jahr nicht die aktuelle Version 7.5 von X.org, sondern nur die alte Version 7.4), das ist mir aber ziemlich egal, da ich den freien Treiber einsetze. Qualitativ sind sicher die Karten von NVIDIA nicht schlecht, auch wenn technologisch momentan ATI die Nase deutlich vorn hat - aber gerade als Linux-Nutzer sollte man politische Kaufentscheidungen treffen und die Hersteller unterstützen, die freie Treiber anbieten oder zumindest die Doku rausrücken, damit freie Treiber erstellt werden können.

----------

## misterjack

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das ist halt ein Problem, wenn man auf Hardware setzt, deren Hersteller nur closed-source Treiber anbietet

 

Naja:

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Neu ist das mit solchen Treiberproblemen nicht, wenn man an den e1000e-Treiber im 2.6.27-rc1 Kernel zurück denkt

 

Freien Treibern kann sowas genauso passieren, da hats fast einen Monat gedauert, bis das Problem behoben wurde [1].

[1] http://www.pro-linux.de/NB3/news/1/13345

----------

## schachti

Gut, Du hast jetzt ein Beispiel rausgegriffen, wo es mal Probleme mit einem freien Treiber gab - ich bin mir dennoch ziemlich sicher, dass prozentual gesehen in wesentlich mehr Fällen solche und ähnliche Kompatibilitästsprobleme mit closed-source Treibern auftreten als mit freien Treibern.

----------

## misterjack

Ach da fallen mir noch mehr Beispiele ein. Die zeitweise absolut grottige 3D-Perfomance auf Intel-Chips [1]. Naja, schon wieder Intel  :Smile:  Hat mich auf meinen Laptop auch tierig angestunken damals. Radeon wird eine Alternative, wenn der Treiber auch richtig funktioniert für neueste Modelle. Jetzt ist das ja noch nicht akzeptabel. Man kann das mit den closed-source-Treibern auch nicht über einen Kamm scheren, die Unterschiede zwischen nVidia und ATI sind ja z.B. bekannt. Dass nVidia bei einem beta-Treiber mal ein Patzer passiert, kann man vernachlässigen.

[1] http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Die-Woche-Ubuntu-9-04-und-Intel-Grafik-221817.html

----------

## schachti

Eine Aneinanderreihung von einer Handvoll Einzelfällen sagt noch lange nichts über allgemeine Trends aus.   :Wink: 

Das Problem mit den closed-source Treibern ist ein generelles Problem: Du lieferst Dich damit der Willkür des Herstellers aus und bist von ihm abhängig. Entscheidet er irgendwann, "alte" Hardware nicht mehr zu unterstützen, gerät er in die Insolvenz etc., stehst Du ihm Regen. Es geht mir hier auch gar nicht um NVIDIA-Bashing, ich habe selbst jahrelang deren Hardware genutzt und war recht zufrieden damit - es geht darum, dass wir als Linux-Nutzer den Herstellern klar machen, dass wir freie Treiber bevorzugen und notfalls mit dem Geldbeutel nachhelfen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hallo schachti, ich hab das Problem beschrieben und du die/meine Lösung.

Probleme kann es immer geben. Aber bei einem freien Treiber kann sich sofort irgendwer hinsetzen und sagen, dann löse ich das Problem halt und stelle es zur Verfügung. Irgendwo kommt dann immer etwas Geniales. Wenn ich da an ntfs-3g denke, jahrelang hat man da mehr schlecht als recht gewurschtelt und dann kommt einer und zeigt es in ein paar Tagen dem Rest der Welt. Und das wird von AMD unterstützt, von nvidia nicht.

Aber das darf jeder sehen wie er will. Finde es nur komisch, dass sich da eine so auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.

----------

## misterjack

Da kauf ich mir eben neue Hardware, sehe da kein Problem. Treiber, die keinen Entwickler mehr haben, fliegen auch aus dem Kernel raus. Wenn sich keiner findet, der die Entwicklung übernimmt, steht man als Anwender genauso da und muss alte Kernel verwenden. Ich persönlich verwende schon Hardware, für die es offene Treiber gibt. Aber für Hardware wie nVidia, für deren Konkurrenzprodukte keine stabilen und voll funktionsfähigen offene Treiber existieren, mache ich eine Ausnahme.

----------

## papahuhn

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn ich da an ntfs-3g denke, jahrelang hat man da mehr schlecht als recht gewurschtelt und dann kommt einer und zeigt es in ein paar Tagen dem Rest der Welt.

 

Hehe, bei ntfs-3g werde ich aber immer den Verdacht haben, dass das vom damals geklauten Windows XP abgeguckt ist. Soweit ich weiß, 

hat ein Kernel-Developer gesagt, man solle auf jeden Fall die Finger von dem Code lassen, damit Microsoft nicht irgendwann Ansprüche anmeldet.

Wenn ichs darauf anlegen wollte, würde ich ein Zweiterteam bilden: Einer guckt sich den XP Code an und dokumentiert NTFS. Der andere benutzt die Dokumentation um einen OpenSource Treiber zu bauen. Aber das ist ja schon offtopic.  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Finde es nur komisch, dass sich da eine so auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.

 

Der Heise-Foren-Ton, nicht deine Meinung.

----------

## schachti

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Da kauf ich mir eben neue Hardware, sehe da kein Problem.

 

Das kommt auf die Hardware an. Bei einer 08/15 Grafikkarte kann man das machen (auch wenn es mich persönlich sehr stören würde), bei teurerer Hardware eher nicht.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Treiber, die keinen Entwickler mehr haben, fliegen auch aus dem Kernel raus. Wenn sich keiner findet, der die Entwicklung übernimmt, steht man als Anwender genauso da und muss alte Kernel verwenden.

 

Man hat zumindest die Möglichkeit, den Treiber selbst anzupassen. Viele Nutzer können das wegen fehlender Programmierkenntnisse nicht, aber bei wirklich weit verbreiteter Hardware wird sich vermutlich jemand finden, der das kann. Mit closed-source Treibern ist das natürlich nicht möglich.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Aber für Hardware wie nVidia, für deren Konkurrenzprodukte keine stabilen und voll funktionsfähigen offene Treiber existieren, mache ich eine Ausnahme.

 

Meine Radeon 4670 läuft mit den freien Treibern (inkl. KMS und 3D) einwandfrei, lediglich mit der aktuellen Generation gibt es wohl noch größere Probleme.

----------

## franzf

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Meine Radeon 4670 läuft mit den freien Treibern (inkl. KMS und 3D) einwandfrei, lediglich mit der aktuellen Generation gibt es wohl noch größere Probleme.

 

[OT] ATI hat ja wenn ich mich recht erinner auch sowas wie vdpau unter nvidia. Geht das prinzipiell unter Linux? Machen die freien Treiber da schon mit? Wie schaut Unterstützung dafür in mplayer, vlc, xine aus?

Zum Thema:

Hier gibt es mit einer 6600GT und ner 220GT absolut keine Probleme mit dem neuesten (jetzt ja entfernten) Treiber. Wird aber nur für Desktopeffekte leicht gereizt aber nicht beansprucht. Laut nvidia-settings max. 44°C heiß, Fanprobleme schauen anders aus  :Wink: 

Außerdem nerven mich Sachen wie das, das oder die Querstreifen die ich beim neuesten Treiber bekomme (VSync-Probleme, keine AHnung wie ich die in den Griff kriegen soll, war mit den 195.x noch nicht)

Aber speziell die Sache mit dem "Xorg 100% CPU" nervt so gewaltig, dsas ich garantiert nicht mehr zurück geh...

----------

## schachti

 *franzf wrote:*   

> [OT] ATI hat ja wenn ich mich recht erinner auch sowas wie vdpau unter nvidia. Geht das prinzipiell unter Linux? Machen die freien Treiber da schon mit? Wie schaut Unterstützung dafür in mplayer, vlc, xine aus?

 

Habe ich noch nicht probiert, da ich eine fette CPU (Phenom II X4 965 BE), aber nur eine kleine Grafikkarte (Radeon 4670) habe und der Nutzen von sowas daher nur minimal wäre.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT] ATI hat ja wenn ich mich recht erinner auch sowas wie vdpau unter nvidia. Geht das prinzipiell unter Linux? Machen die freien Treiber da schon mit? Wie schaut Unterstützung dafür in mplayer, vlc, xine aus?
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...

 

gehen: ja, allerdings werden meinem Eindruck nach nicht die benötigten Bibliotheken beim emerge ati-drivers nicht mitinstalliert

Infos gibt es auf Phoronix.com im Forum:

 Phoronix: AMD's UVD2-based XvBA Finally Does Something On Linux 

----------

## misterjack

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Meine Radeon 4670 läuft mit den freien Treibern (inkl. KMS und 3D) einwandfrei, lediglich mit der aktuellen Generation gibt es wohl noch größere Probleme.

 

Als Nicht-Besitzer interessiert mich nur aktuelle Hardware [1]  :Smile: 

[1] http://www.radeon3d.org/index/ati_allgemein/februar_2010/entwicklung_des_openspurce_treibers_fuer_hd_5000-serie_laeuft_auf_hochtouren/

----------

## boerni

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mit dem Kernel 2.6.33 lassen sich nur die nvidia-drivers 195.36.03 übersetzen. Und die sind heute entfernt worden. In der package.mask steht nur lapidar: Kann deine Karte zerstören. Es funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung nicht, was mir total egal ist, weil meine keinen Lüfter hat. Aber diese Meldung ist doch bestimmt schon eine Woche alt. Jedenfalls in der Windowswelt.

 

Hardmasked Treiber verwenden und sich beschweren dass es nicht laeuft? Fail.

Als richtiger Quadcore Gentooler wo die CPU nur fuer das kompilieren da ist sitzt natuerlich eine Wasserkuehlung bei mir im Rechner, die jedwede Grafikkartenluefter sinnfrei macht.

----------

## franzf

 *boerni wrote:*   

> Als richtiger Quadcore Gentooler wo die CPU nur fuer das kompilieren da ist

 

Nur weil "Grafikkartentreiber" drauf steht, heißt noch lange nicht dass auch alles in der Grafikkarte passiert  :Wink: 

Das ist mitunter ein Grund warum die 195.x-nvidia-drivers so an Perfomance zugelegt haben.

 *http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606 wrote:*   

> Enabled GPU acceleration for many RENDER compositing operations that were previously processed in software, including conjoint and disjoint blending modes and component alpha blending.

 

Vorher hat das anscheinend noch die CPU ausrechnen müssen. Auch bei Quadcore-Gentoolern.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Warum wurden denn jetzt alle nvidia-drivers Hard masked?

Muss ich mir sorgen um meine Hardware machen? Jetzt verwende ich die Version 190.53-r1, welche von dem Fan-Problem verschont sind. Oder haben die früheren Treiberversionen einem anderen Bug?

Eigentlich finde ich es noch nicht so problematisch das es hier noch ein Problem mit den Treibern gibt, den Nvidia beheben muss. Allerdings rüttelt diese Situation wieder wach und erinnert daran das ich ein Interesse an der Entwicklung von Open-Source-Treibern haben sollte.

Es ist wirklich eine Zumutung wenn man plötzlich ohne Treiber da steht. Oder sie wegen einem Sicherheitsleck vom System müssen. Mir wäre es sowieso lieber wenn ich für den Desktop-Betrieb die Open-Source Treiber nutzen könnte und dann nur zum Spielen, die Nvidia-Treiber lade.

Wie schaut die aktuelle Lage der OpenSource-Treiber eigentlich aus? Funktioniert die Hardware Beschleunigungen von Filmen und Flash oder z.B. die Compiz-Effekte?

Der einzige Grund warum ich nvidia Karten verwende waren bisher eigentlich die Linux-Treiber und das ausbleiben von Fehlerhaften Texturen in Wine-Windwos-Programm Xy. Mit dem Update auf eine moderne N250-GPU Karte treten allerdings genau diese Fehler wieder auf und ich bereue es meine Passiv-Gekühlte Karte schon verkauft zu haben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du drückst genau das aus, was ich denke. Fand das schon stellenweise sehr daneben, was hier so als Antwort auf meine Beiträge kam.

Unser Treiber geht halt nicht, also ziehen wir ihn zurück. Unsere Hardware habt ihr doch gekauft, euer Geld haben wir, was wollt ihr denn jetzt noch? Neuen Treiber entwickeln, alte an 2.6.33 anpassen? Die Leute aus der Marketingabteilung haben gesagt, sie können das nicht.

Ja, es gibt viele Ansätze, Nvidia Karten unter aktuellen System am Laufen zu halten, aber das kommt alles von der Community.  Nvidia ist da abgetaucht..

Wer gerne 500€ in Hardware investiert, die er dann auf einmal unter Linux nicht mehr nutzen kann, der ist bei Nvidia in guten Händen.

----------

## misterjack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Unsere Hardware habt ihr doch gekauft, euer Geld haben wir, was wollt ihr denn jetzt noch? Neuen Treiber entwickeln, alte an 2.6.33 anpassen? Die Leute aus der Marketingabteilung haben gesagt, sie können das nicht. 

 

Wieder ein riesen Haufen Schwachsinn, den ich hier lese. Woher hast du diese angebliche Info, dass sie an keiner Problembehebung arbeiten? Dass der Hersteller den Beta-Treiber zur Problembehebung(!) zurück zieht, ist verständlich. War im Fall e1000e (Open-Source-Treiber) genauso. Ach ja, von wegen alle hardmaskiert:

```

# eix-sync

[...]

# eix -e nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  {M}71.86.11!s 96.43.14!s (~)96.43.16!s 173.14.22!s (~)173.14.25!s 180.60!s 185.18.36-r1!s 190.42-r3!s (~)190.53!s (~)190.53-r1!s {M}(~)195.30!s {M}(~)195.36.03!s[1] {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  195.36.03!s[1](22:20:04 11.03.2010)(acpi gtk kernel_linux -custom-cflags -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

[1] "local" /usr/portage/local/local-overlay

```

Man sollte erst recherchieren, bevor man ungeprüften Informationen inoffizieller Seiten wie gentoo-portage.com vertraut. Fürs Web sind die offiziellen Seiten das Maß der Dinge [1]. Das war wohl ein Eigentor.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Fand das schon stellenweise sehr daneben, was hier so als Antwort auf meine Beiträge kam.

 

Tja, dann kehr erstmal vor deiner Haustür.

[1] http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

Edith meint, dass es schon witzig ist, dass das nicht durch die Medien geht wie warme Semmeln. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass bei anderen Distros nicht „bleeding edge“ angesagt ist, wie unter Gentoo-Enthusiasten. Und die schreien dann was von GAU  :Laughing:  Das ist doch hier nur mehr ein Rumgehacke auf Closed-Source und das Treiberproblem war jetzt das gefundene Fressen dafür. Sorry, mehr als drüber lachen kann ich nicht.  :Wink:  Als die e1000e-Treiber-Probleme erst einen Monat später behoben waren, gabs in der Zwischenzeit nicht so einen Aufschrei. Ich lass euch mal alleine weiter trollen  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi misterjack,

also nein ich war nur erstaunt als ich das auf gentoo-portage.com gesehen hab. Vielleicht hat das "doch so tolle  aktuelle Programm" welches die Inhalte aktualisiert nur einen schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt und zeigt einen kurzen undefinierten Zustand ;)

Mir ist es egal was dort steht und beim nächsten mal bin ich da vorsichtiger umso mehr bin ich beruhigt das es sich um einen Fehler oder seitens gentoo-portage.com handelt.

Und ja Klaus Meier hat mich jetzt schon ins grübeln gebracht da ich dachte er hat vielleicht eine up2morrow Insider Information bei twitter auf geschnappt hat. Aber scheint nur so das ihn dies zu sehr beschäftigt hat und er übereilt Alarm geschlagen hat oder wir das hier falsch aufgegriffen haben und das eher ein "zeigt doch bitte mehr Interesse an open-source Treibern"-Aufruf sein soll.

So bleeding-edge ist das (und gentoo) auch nicht mehr, es scheint wohl so das diese Treiber keine Beta-Treiber waren, von daher kann ich schon verstehen das man sich als Benutzer darüber beklagt. Ich finde durchaus das man sich als Kunde darüber ärgern darf das Treiber veröffentlicht werden die die Hardware beschädigen können. Trotzdem hat Nvidia schnell darauf reagiert und die Treiber zurückgezogen.

Andererseits finde ich es nicht schlimm wenn sich sich die Treiber mal nicht mit einem aktuelles Kernel übersetzen lassen, gerade wenn es dann so scheint das dies an einer Änderung am Kernel liegt (z.B. andere Spinlock Mechanismen..).

Dein Vorwurf wir würden hier rumtrollen ist unfair. Bis eben noch hab ich deine konstruktiven Aussagen mit verlinkten Quellen bewundert, bleib dabei.

Schaut man z.B. mal im phoronix Forum nach Threads zu diesem Thema, dann entsteht auch der Eindruck das die letzten Nvidia Treibern bei einigen auf Unmut stoßen, auch aus den Gründen die Klaus Meier hier auch beklagt. Auch halte ich diesen Unmut nicht für völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Es gab letztes(?) Jahr einen Zeitpunkt an dem Nvidia die Linux-Treiber-Versionsnummer an die der Windows-Treiber angepasst hat und bisher dachte ich dies wurde gemacht um die Treiber zeitgleich für beide Betriebssysteme auszuliefern.

Fazit: Ich hoffe das diese Zeichen keine Indizien dafür sind das sich die Qualität verschlechtert oder jemand nur keine Interesse hat das Linux-Entwickler-Team auszubauen. Sonden einfach nur eine unglückliche Phase in der Treiberentwicklung, vielleicht hat ja nur eine Schlüsselperson gerade Urlaub.

Edit: Vorhin kam noch ein Fix für das Lüfter-Problem somit sind die 195.35.15 Treiber wieder benutzbar.

----------

## Klaus Meier

@misterjack Warst du nicht derjenige, der sich über meinen Ton aufgeregt hat?

----------

## misterjack

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> es scheint wohl so das diese Treiber keine Beta-Treiber waren

 

Doch doch, die 195er Treiber sind alle beta, auch die zurück gezogenen.

Ja sorry, mir ist nur die Hutschnurr bei Meiers Post hochgegangen  :Smile:  Klar darf man sich ärgern, aber in solche Polemik abzutriften und extrem drauf rumzuhacken, weils closed-source ist, geht mir nicht in den Kopf. Denn mit Open/Closed hat das nunmal nichts zu tun.

Zum zeitgleicher Auslieferung, im Windows-Bereich waren die Beta-Treiber schon bei 196.75, aktuell gibts da die 196.34.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Edit: Vorhin kam noch ein Fix für das Lüfter-Problem somit sind die 195.35.15 Treiber wieder benutzbar.

 

Wer sagts denn  :Smile: 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> @misterjack Warst du nicht derjenige, der sich über meinen Ton aufgeregt hat?

 

no comment

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Denn mit Open/Closed hat das nunmal nichts zu tun.
> 
> 

 

Also finde ich schon das das damit was zu tun hat, wenn man immer zufrieden mit dem Closed-Source-Treiber hat, dann fehlt der Anspurn und man entwickelt nicht die Energie oder Neugier einen eigenen Treiber zu entwickeln. Ich würde ja unheimlich gerne mehr Freizeit mit "der Treiberentwicklung" verbringen weil ich das ziemlich interessant finde. Und denke man würde sich seltener Ärgern wenn etwas nicht geht oder "ordentlich" Programmiert wurde.

Aber es gehört schon unheimlich viel Wissen dazu.. auch über die Hardware und wenn man einen Fehler macht kann das so richtig ins Geld gehen.

Ich hatte letzt eine Nvidia 6600 Karte bei der auch der Lüfter durchgebrannt ist. Allerdings lief das System weiter es war aber auch nur ein alter Bürorechner und der brauchte keine gehobenen Render und Kühlleistungen. Auch waren diese Beta-Treiber nicht auf dem Rechner installiert war wohl ein natürlicher Tot durch Altersschwäche. Auch waren Spinnenweben quer durch das Gehäuse gespannt. Ich ärgere mich das ich kein Bild davon gemacht hab, und Frage mich bis heute Welche Spinne so mutig war in ein laut surrendes Computer-Gehäuse zu klettern ;)

Nochmal zu Open-Source-Closed-Source:

Natürlich hängt die Qualität vom Code ab und von der "aktiven" Betreuung. Und ich denke schon das Open-Source-Treiber einen höheren Wert für die User (mit den entsprechenden Skills) haben als Close-Source Treiber, auch wenn diese (besser funktionieren!). Abgesehen von den möglichen Sicherheits- oder Spionage-Risiken, bin ich froh das es Überhaupt Treiber gibt die gut Funktionieren. Das mit den CUDA-Funktionen finde ich übrigens auch sehr gut, denn theoretisch hätten die Hersteller diese Funktion ja auch nicht den Anwendern zur Verfügung stellen müssen..

OT: Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit den Physics-Treibern unter Linux? Werden die automatisch mit installiert?

Grüße

----------

## franzf

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich würde ja unheimlich gerne mehr Freizeit mit "der Treiberentwicklung" verbringen weil ich das ziemlich interessant finde. Und denke man würde sich seltener Ärgern wenn etwas nicht geht oder "ordentlich" Programmiert wurde.

 

xf86-video-nouveau, die Entwickler werden sich über jeden Coder freuen  :Razz: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Ich würde ja unheimlich gerne mehr Freizeit mit "der Treiberentwicklung" verbringen weil ich das ziemlich interessant finde. Und denke man würde sich seltener Ärgern wenn etwas nicht geht oder "ordentlich" Programmiert wurde. 
> 
> xf86-video-nouveau, die Entwickler werden sich über jeden Coder freuen 

 

Und was meinst du, wie sie sich erst über Dokus freuen würden...

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und was meinst du, wie sie sich erst über Dokus freuen würden...

 

Nur gibt es die leider nicht. Und nvidia sagt dass es recht unwahrscheinlich ist, denn es sind Komponenten enthalten, deren Urheberschaft bei Dritten liegt.

Und bevor sich nvidia strafbar macht sind die lieber vorsichtig. Drum sollte man froh sein dass es Leute gibt die trotz fehlender Dokumentation die Hardware "lesen" können und nen Treiber auf die Beine stellen.

Genau das passiert ja mit zig Treibern im Kernel.

Und eine Firma, die mit ihren Produkten Geld verdienen möchte zwingen zu wollen etwas zu tun was ihnen schadet ist auch alles andere als fair.

Auch wenn wir hier gerne alles Open Source haben würden.

Es gibt einfach verschiedene Geschätsmodelle. Manche verdienen mit ihren Produkten, andere mit dem Support.

Und nvidia hat in meinen Augen gut reagiert! Besser einen Treiber wegen einem möglichen Bug zurückziehen und damit Kompatibilität zum aktuellen Kernel verlieren als fahrlässig zu handeln und möglicherweise dadurch Hardware im Wert von mehreren Hunderttausend, möglicherweise sogar Millionen Euro zu zerstören.

Außerdem existiert doch ein patch, der den letzten stabilen Treiber auch mit 2.6.33er Kernel zum Laufen bringt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und eine Firma, die mit ihren Produkten Geld verdienen möchte zwingen zu wollen etwas zu tun was ihnen schadet ist auch alles andere als fair.
> 
> Auch wenn wir hier gerne alles Open Source haben würden.
> 
> Und nvidia hat in meinen Augen gut reagiert! Besser einen Treiber wegen einem möglichen Bug zurückziehen und damit Kompatibilität zum aktuellen Kernel verlieren als fahrlässig zu handeln und möglicherweise dadurch Hardware im Wert von mehreren Hunderttausend, möglicherweise sogar Millionen Euro zu zerstören.
> ...

 

Also das war von mir nicht so gemeint, dass man Nvidia dazu zwingen soll, ich sagte doch freuen, da wirst du mir doch nicht widersprechen, dass sich die Entwickler darüber freuen würden....

Andererseits sind es da ja eher die Kernelentwickler, die so etwas erzwingen wollen, indem sie die Anpassung von Closed Source Treibern erschweren. Da hat es ja auch schon viele falsche Beschuldigungen gegeben. Es gab da doch mal eine gentoobasierende Live CD, als Compiz Demo, die mit den Treibern von Nvidia ausgeliefert wurde. Was rechtlich ok ist. Und sie haben trotzdem eine Klage, Abmahnung oder so etwas bekommen. Und die CD zurückgezogen, weil sie keinen Bock auf Stress hatten.

Seit gestern läuft auch der 190.53 mit dem 2.6.33. man muss also keinen Beta oder Hard Masked Treiber für 2.6.33 mehr benutzen.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die 195er Version testweise auf meinem Laptop mit 8600GT installiert, konnte aber nicht wirklich feststellen, dass etwas schneller geworden ist.

----------

## ChrisJumper

@Erdie

Also das etwas schneller wird, erwarte ich nur zu einem kleinen Prozentsatz von einem neuen Treiber. Interessanter finde ich da schon.. ob Clipping-Fehler (oder wie die heißen) ausgemerzt werden, ob die Kühlung besser läuft.. oder sich etwas am Strom-(spar)-Verhalten geändert hat.

Zur Geschwindigkeit... ich denke da kann man mehr mit Einstellungen/Abstimmungen im Programm/Kernel, heraus holen. Als auch bei den laufende Prozessen die auf der Maschine ausgeführt werden. Oder, wie ich beim letzten Kernel Festellen dürfte, beim verwendeten Scheduler.

P.s: Es lohnt sich ein Update auf ein PCI-Express Mainboard mit einem neuen Grafikkarte, die kosten so ca. 100-200 Euro und bringen Teilweise schon fast die doppelte Leistung. Abgesehen von viel mehr Speicher auf der Karte.

@Nvidia-GAU

Leider gibt NVIDIA wohl den Quell offenen Treiber auf, bzw. dessen Support für künftige Chipentwicklungen. Aber sehr interessant fand ich das sie (

(Vermutung: Die NVIDIA Mitarbeiter) den wohl zum größten Teil entwickelt und betreut haben. Und es liest sich so als sei dieser aus der Not heraus entstanden und nur eine "Übergangslösung gewesen", ich vermute aber das er als alternative unter der Lizenz entwickelt wurde um "Einen Treiber mit anzubieten der auf den Live-Medien der Distributionen mitgeliefert werden kann".

Hat von euch schon jemand diese Nouveau-Treiber getestet? Ich erinnere mich das ich das mal wollte aber dann hatte ich keine passende Hardware...

Grüße

----------

